# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Specialized Demo 2011

## MEGA

Hallo Leute!

Möchte mir ein schwarz/rotes Demo 8 I kaufen, aber ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Weg gefunden an eines zu kommen. In ganz Europa find ich nur das schwarz/gelbe und in England gibts so und so nur das teure 8 IIer...

Hat jemand von euch da vielleicht schon genauere Infos oder eine Idee wie man an ein rot/schwarzes 8 Ier kommen könnte?


Falls alle Stricke reißen muss ich mir den rot/weißen Rahmen kaufen und selber aufbauen. Nur bei der Lösung hab ich 0 Plan was ich von dem Pressfit Innenlager halten soll. 
Ich finde weder einen Pressfit Adapter auf BSA für 83er Gehäusebreite, noch finde ich ein Pressfit DH taugliches Innenlager mit 83er Breite. Das Pressfit DH30 Innenlager dass angeblich im Komplettbike verbaut ist bekommt man nirgens und auch die originale SRAM Descendant Kurbel gibts nicht zu kaufen und infos gibts auch keine. Die einzigen Pressfit Kurbeln die ich gefunden hab sind XO und XX und beide haben keine 83er Achse, von dem mal abgesehen dass ich mir keine XX Kurbel an den DHiller schrauben würd...


Was nun tun??
Den Rahmen braucht man nicht kaufen weil man ihn so und so nicht aufbauen kann weils keine Kurbel/Innenlager gibt dafür und das Komplettbike vom 8 Ier is in einem (auf den Bildern zumindest) abgrundtief hässlichen gelb wovon ich Augenkrebs bekomm... 

Bitte um Hilfe!
mfg MEGA

Ps.: Und von dem geilen schwarz/grünen kann ich so und so nur doppelt träumen weil er nur für die USA ist und kein Innenlager reinpasst...  :Frown:

----------


## Lordz

i hätt gesagt , wart noch 2-3 wochen dann wiss ma sicher mehr =)

----------


## Mannie

ich sags gleich ich weiß nicht genau ob meine antwort richtig ist deswegen nicht darauf verlassen:

auf den Bildern schau es beim rahmen meiner Meinung so aus als habe das Innenlager wie normal ein gewinde -> alles was 83 mm innenlager hat passt (in der theorie)
die spezi seite ist da manchmal etwas übereinfrig wenn sie ihre Sachen beschreiben, da wird dann aus ner einfachen Kette sowas: SRAM PC-971, 9-speed w/Power Link

würd mich auch wundern wenn die ein rahmen kit anbieten würden für das es keine innenlager gäbe

aber wie gesagt ich weiß nix genaues und hab einfach nur auf die bilder vom rahmenkit auf der speziseite geschaut

und was hast du gegen das Gelb/schwarze ich find das ja geil schade nur das sie das nicht als rahmenkit anbieten  :Smile:

----------


## MEGA

@ Lordz: Da magst du recht haben...  :Wink:  Ich will aber nicht wirklich warten. Wenn ich den Rahmen jetzt mal vorbestelle, dann hätt ich ihn im Oktober schon!  :Smile:  


@ Mannie: 
Das hab ich mir auch fast gedacht! Schaut zumindest auf allen Fotos so aus als hätten die da einen Pressfit Adapter auf BSA drinnen. Nur leider find ich keinen Pressfit Adapter zu kaufen mit einer Breite von 83mm.... Dann wär das ja schon geritzt! Standard Howitzer Lager rein und standard Holzfeller und fertig... ABER wie gesagt, bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen gefunden...  :Frown: 
Und nein, irgendwie will mir das gelb einfach nicht gefallen...  :Wink:  Mal schaun wie es in echt aussiet, aber auf den Bildern kann ich einfach nur => AUGENKREBS dazu sagen...  :Wink: 

LG

----------


## Lordz

ok is klar ... 

Eventuell wird sich das eben nach der Eurobike weisen , da dann auch die Händler bescheid geben können was sache ist ...

Woher kommst du ?

----------


## MEGA

Ja ich denke auch. Nachdem ja die ominöse Descendant Kurbel im Demo und im neuen Lapierre verbaut ist, wirds die sicher auch zum kaufen geben... Besser gesagt wissen die Händler dann sicher auch mehr und es wird neue Preislisten und so geben.

Bin aus Vöcklabruck in Oberösterreich. Wieso fragst du?

----------


## freeridaaa

also ich hab gestern das gelbe Demo in Natura angschaut..es schaut besser aus als es auf den Bildern rüber kommt.

ABER: der Grund sich kein Demo I zu kaufen ist der Fox Van RC Dämpfer! ..also bleibt von Haus aus nur der Rahmen oder eben das IIer

----------


## robertg202

Wegen 150€ (Vivid minus Verkaufserlös vom Vanilla) bleibt nur das Demo II (2000€ Unterschied)?
Klingt nicht so logisch.....

----------


## freeridaaa

schon klar, dass die wiener nicht zwischen den zeilen lesen können..

----------


## klamsi

Passt die Dämpferaufnahme die jetzt am neuen Demo verbaut ist nun für andere Dämpfer ausser den Fox?
Mir kommt vor ich habe mal gehört das es für Vivid usw. eine eigene braucht. Irgendjemand genaue Infos dazu?

----------


## DasMatti

ja andere dämpfer brauchen auch andere adapter. Sollen aber "billig" zu kaufen sein...
stand so mal bei pinkbike drin.

----------


## Horge

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Möchte mir ein schwarz/rotes Demo 8 I kaufen, aber ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Weg gefunden an eines zu kommen. In ganz Europa find ich nur das schwarz/gelbe und in England gibts so und so nur das teure 8 IIer...
> 
> Hat jemand von euch da vielleicht schon genauere Infos oder eine Idee wie man an ein rot/schwarzes 8 Ier kommen könnte?
> 
> 
> Falls alle Stricke reißen muss ich mir den rot/weißen Rahmen kaufen und selber aufbauen. Nur bei der Lösung hab ich 0 Plan was ich von dem Pressfit Innenlager halten soll. 
> Ich finde weder einen Pressfit Adapter auf BSA für 83er Gehäusebreite, noch finde ich ein Pressfit DH taugliches Innenlager mit 83er Breite. Das Pressfit DH30 Innenlager dass angeblich im Komplettbike verbaut ist bekommt man nirgens und auch die originale SRAM Descendant Kurbel gibts nicht zu kaufen und infos gibts auch keine. Die einzigen Pressfit Kurbeln die ich gefunden hab sind XO und XX und beide haben keine 83er Achse, von dem mal abgesehen dass ich mir keine XX Kurbel an den DHiller schrauben würd...
> ...


Warum kauft man nicht einfach einen Adapter um ca. EUR 40,- dann kann man jede Kurbel im Specialized fahren, auch Shimano. Den Adapter gibt es zum Beispiel von Truvativ. Vielleicht sollte man sich zuerst informieren, bevor man ein Projekt startet.

----------


## Red

Bei diesen depperten pressfit Geschichten gibt es auch schon wieder zig "Standards". Shimano hat BB86, 90 und 92, Sram hat Pressfit GXP, Pressfit 30 und BB30.

Shimano hat 41mm Tretlagergehäuseinnendurchmesser (geiles Wort), und die Breite entsprechend der Bezeichnung, BB30 hat 44mm, Pressfit 30 hat 46mm (BB30 Lager plus Kunststoffschalen) mit den herkömmlichen Breiten 68, 73 und 83mm (Pressfit 30 DH).

Meine Fresse, was soll der Scheiss. :Evil:

----------


## Sethimus

> ABER: der Grund sich kein Demo I zu kaufen ist der Fox Van RC Dämpfer!


lol..

----------


## robertg202

> lol..


Habe ich mir auch gedacht......
Habs jetzt geschnallt: Seine Freundin/Frau liest wahrscheinlich auch in dem Forum.....

----------


## ms.raceline

Das problem mit der 40 er wird sich in den nächsten wochen erledigt haben , laut Specialized wird es in den nächsten Tagen einen speciellen Steuersatz geben der etwas Tiefer unten aufbaut , dan gibt es keine berührungen mehr mit der Brücke am Rahmen, am Dienstag nächste Woche weiß ich wan dieser zu haben ist .
Mfg

----------


## ms.raceline

hab heute noch mal bei alphabikes angerufen ,die wissen aber auch noch nichts genaues da sie von Spezialiced noch keine antwort bekommen haben er meinte aber er wüste bis morgen mehr und wird mich morgen anrufen ,  kann mir von euch reinzufällig jemand sagen welche einbaulänge die Feder hinten beim2011 Demo 8 hat , wollt mir nämlich schon mal ne Nukeproof Titan Feder bestellen ,das die gleich da ist wen der Rahmen kommt ,verbaut ist in der Größe M ja ne 400 Feder, wen ich richtig informiert bin.
Mfg

----------


## muzzLe

wenn du nichteinmal weißt, ob die 400er die richtige feder für dich ist, rate ich dir stark davon ab die eine ti feder zu kaufen ... schau erst, ob du nicht vllt eine weichere oder härtere brauchen würdest

----------


## ms.raceline

Hi,Fahre noch ein Demo 7 mit Fox DHX 5.0 da habe ich ne 350 verbaut ,ist mir aber etwas zu weich , da ichs gerne etwas Strafer mag und bevorzugt Drope ist die 400 eigentlich genau das richtige wiege wiege mit Montur 80 kg imSommer werden es ca 2 kg weniger sein , da ich diesen Winter ein wenig faul war und viel gefuttert habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## muzzLe

> Hi,Fahre noch ein Demo 7 mit Fox DHX 5.0 da habe ich ne 350 verbaut ,ist mir aber etwas zu weich , da ichs gerne etwas Strafer mag und bevorzugt Drope ist die 400 eigentlich genau das richtige wiege wiege mit Montur 80 kg imSommer werden es ca 2 kg weniger sein , da ich diesen Winter ein wenig faul war und viel gefuttert habe


dann nimm eine 350er ... im 2011er ist ein längerer dämpfer drinnen ... bei einem freund passt mit 74kg inkl. montur die 300er perfekt

----------


## stephan-

Es ist immer wieder deprimierend, wie wenig sich Leute, die offensichtlich keine Geldprobleme haben, mit ihren sündhaft teuren Teilen auseinandersetzen  :Mad: 

Du kaufst dir einen Rahmen für 2200€, weißt nichtmal welche Einbaulänge der hat und hast null Ahnung von Federhärten, Anlenkung etc.? 

Man man man. Wenn du in deinem Demo7 ne 350er fährst, dann ist die 400er im Demo 2011 zu hart.

----------


## dh-noob

> dann nimm eine 350er ... im 2011er ist ein längerer dämpfer drinnen ... bei einem freund passt mit 74kg inkl. montur die 300er perfekt


hui... dann sollte ich ja fast zur 250er greifen (mit 65kg nackt)...

aber das verdammte bike will einfach nicht kommen... aahhh ich könnt mich aufregen  :Mad:

----------


## muzzLe

> hui... dann sollte ich ja fast zur 250er greifen (mit 65kg nackt)...
> 
> aber das verdammte bike will einfach nicht kommen... aahhh ich könnt mich aufregen


greif zur 300er ... er wiegt ca. 71kg. fährt viel druckstufe ..... 300 sollt bei dir passen, wenn du auch droppen willst

----------


## ms.raceline

oh je jetzt regen sich wieder welche auf, als ob ihr nichts beseres zu tun hättet, war ja nur eine frage , was ich mit meinem Geld mache kann euch ja schnuppe sein oder ??? und ja ich habe mich mit dem Thema Federate noch nicht so auseinandergesetzt , bei meinen anderen Bikes hat es auch immer so gepasst was ab werk verbaut war deswegen dachte ich das wird so auch passen .

----------


## stephan-

War nur der Neid weil einem als Student die Kohle nicht so locker sitzt, war nicht bös gemeint.  :Big Grin: 

Schau halt mal was z.B. der Rechner von TF Tuning ausspuckt bei der Federrate. Gibt genug Rechner im Netz. Alternativ mal mit Linkage ausprobieren.

----------


## ms.raceline

:Big Grin:  passt schon , aber ihr habt sowieso recht ,warte jetzt erst mal bis alphabikes den Rahmen geliefert hat ,dann werde ich erst mal schauen in wie weit die Feder passt ,oder ob sie zu hart ist was ich jetzt nach euren Meinungen auch glaube ,erst dann werde ich mir ne TI Feder zulegen . Wäre ja nur rausgeschmissenes Geld wens nacher nicht passt , muß ja auch für mein Geld arbeiten  :Wink:  werde jetzt aber auch mal schauen was der rechner sagt.
Mfg

----------


## wuschi

ms.raceline made my day  :Big Grin: 

btw.: für den fox rc4 der im rahmen verbaut ist brauchst du auch eine passende feder. also nicht die für den vivid nehmen...

----------


## ms.raceline

kla Wuschi das weis ich auch , also laut rechner ist es der 300

----------


## MEGA

Hey Jungs!

War gestern probesitzen auf einem 2011 8 IIer Demo in M! 

Vorweg alter SCHWEDE was für ein geiles Radl!!! :-) 
Der zweite Gedanke nach einer ausgedehnten Parkplatzrunde mit ein wenig rumspringen, "bin ich froh dass ich ein L genommen hab"!! Die Geometrie fühlt sich sehr sehr gut an und auch wendig - eigenartig bei dem Radstand und Lenkwinkel!? Aber egal, jedenfalls is mir das Oberrohr trotzdem zu kurz und vor allem der Reach viel zu klein und ich sitz oben wie ein Hufeisen - bei 187. ;-) Nur so am Rande bemerkt...

Jetzt aber zur Frage:
Es war im M eine 400er Feder. In der Kammer war Minimaldruck und alle Druckstufen und Bottom Out waren komplet offen. Zugstufe auch recht schnell und Federvorspannung gleich 0. 
Beim Aufsetzen hatte ich ca 1,5cm Sag - von 7,5cm Hub. Also eigentlich fast zu wenig. Fühlte sich auch sehr straff an. Nach der Parplatzrunde war der Gummipuffer aber komischerweise ganz hinten, sprich ich hab den Federweg ausgenutzt. Von ein wenig wüst am Parkplatz rumhüpfen!? Also eigentlich passt es dann?

Der Mojo Rechner spuckt mir bei meinen 75kg (mit Ausrüstung) eine 350er Feder aus. Der TF Tuned Rechner sogar eine 327er. 

Was tun? Ich habs gerne sensibel und plush, also alle Druckstufen zuknallen und Federvorspannung rauf, Druck rauf und Bottom out zu möcht ich eigentlich nicht übertreiben und dadurch den Dämpfer unsensibel machen... 

Was meint ihr? Original is im L übrigens eine 450er. Die muss so und so raus... 

Bitte um Hilfe!
Danke!!!
mfg

----------


## MEGA

> dann nimm eine 350er ... im 2011er ist ein längerer dämpfer drinnen ... bei einem freund passt mit 74kg inkl. montur die 300er perfekt


Würde dann bei mir eigentlich auch eher bedeuten 350er Feder?

----------


## stephan-

Das der Puffer hinten sitzt nach ner Parkplatzrunde ist doch ganz normal.

----------


## muzzLe

> ...... "bin ich froh dass ich ein L genommen hab"!! ... bei 187. ;-) .......
> 
> Jetzt aber zur Frage:
> Es war im M eine 400er Feder. In der Kammer war Minimaldruck und alle Druckstufen und Bottom Out waren komplet offen. Zugstufe auch recht schnell und Federvorspannung gleich 0. 
> Beim Aufsetzen hatte ich ca 1,5cm Sag - von 7,5cm Hub. Also eigentlich fast zu wenig. Fühlte sich auch sehr straff an. Nach der Parplatzrunde war der Gummipuffer aber komischerweise ganz hinten, sprich ich hab den Federweg ausgenutzt. Von ein wenig wüst am Parkplatz rumhüpfen!? Also eigentlich passt es dann?
> 
> Der Mojo Rechner spuckt mir bei meinen 75kg (mit Ausrüstung) eine 350er Feder aus. Der TF Tuned Rechner sogar eine 327er. 
> 
> Was tun? Ich habs gerne sensibel und plush, also alle Druckstufen zuknallen und Federvorspannung rauf, Druck rauf und Bottom out zu möcht ich eigentlich nicht übertreiben und dadurch den Dämpfer unsensibel machen...


bzgl. der größe ... bei 187 cm nimmt man sowieso ein L  :Wink: 
bzgl. dem reach ... das M hat ein reach von 430, mir fällt eigenlich nichtmal ein anderes rad in L ein, welches so ein großes reach hat ... das L demo hat 447mm ... das is überhaupt das größte reach das ich kenne. ich schätz, dass du eher die oberrohrlänge, als das reach meinst  :Wink: 

bzgl. der dämpfer einstellung ... ich weiß ja nicht was und wie du fährst ... aber minimaldruck mit druckstufe und bottomout komplett offen ist eine ziemlich verwirrte einstellung.
federvorspannung gehört sowieso auf 0 ... 
das bottomout gehört eigentlich vernünftig an die hinterbaucharakteristik angepasst ... das demo ist zwar nicht mehr so linear wie früher, zählt aber nicht zu den progressivsten, daher würde es sicher etwas bottomout vertragen. außerdem wirkt sich das bottomout auf den letzten teil des federwegs aus, da das luftvolumen im AGB kleiner gemacht wird, und daher erst gegen ende eine gewisse progressivität auftritt ... mit dem ansprechverhalten hat es nichts zu tun.
bei minimal druck die druckstufe ganz offen zu fahren ist auch sinnlos ..... wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, was und wie du fährst ... aber wenn du downhill fährst, empfehle ich dir, druckstufe zu fahren ... meiner meinung nach leidet das ansprechverhalten nur minimal ... die vorteile sind wesentlich größer, z.b. saugt es einen nicht so in löcher, wenn man irgendwo durchpusht.

bzgl. der federhärte ... hmm ja dadurch, dass du anscheinend minimale druckstufe fährst, nimm die 350er ... ansonsten würd ich sagen 300er

----------


## MEGA

> Das der Puffer hinten sitzt nach ner Parkplatzrunde ist doch ganz normal.


Mit welcher Begründung?

----------


## MEGA

> bzgl. der größe ... bei 187 cm nimmt man sowieso ein L 
> bzgl. dem reach ... das M hat ein reach von 430, mir fällt eigenlich nichtmal ein anderes rad in L ein, welches so ein großes reach hat ... das L demo hat 447mm ... das is überhaupt das größte reach das ich kenne. ich schätz, dass du eher die oberrohrlänge, als das reach meinst 
> 
> bzgl. der dämpfer einstellung ... ich weiß ja nicht was und wie du fährst ... aber minimaldruck mit druckstufe und bottomout komplett offen ist eine ziemlich verwirrte einstellung.
> federvorspannung gehört sowieso auf 0 ... 
> das bottomout gehört eigentlich vernünftig an die hinterbaucharakteristik angepasst ... das demo ist zwar nicht mehr so linear wie früher, zählt aber nicht zu den progressivsten, daher würde es sicher etwas bottomout vertragen. außerdem wirkt sich das bottomout auf den letzten teil des federwegs aus, da das luftvolumen im AGB kleiner gemacht wird, und daher erst gegen ende eine gewisse progressivität auftritt ... mit dem ansprechverhalten hat es nichts zu tun.
> bei minimal druck die druckstufe ganz offen zu fahren ist auch sinnlos ..... wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, was und wie du fährst ... aber wenn du downhill fährst, empfehle ich dir, druckstufe zu fahren ... meiner meinung nach leidet das ansprechverhalten nur minimal ... die vorteile sind wesentlich größer, z.b. saugt es einen nicht so in löcher, wenn man irgendwo durchpusht.
> 
> bzgl. der federhärte ... hmm ja dadurch, dass du anscheinend minimale druckstufe fährst, nimm die 350er ... ansonsten würd ich sagen 300er


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!  :Smile: 

Das mit dem L war klar, war nur "die letzte Bestätigung" die richtige Größe gewählt zu haben.  :Wink: 

Ich meine schon den Reach. Sprich Abstand Tretlager zu Lenker.  Das M Demo kam mir da doch sehr gedrungen vor. Meine Knie standen fast an der oberen Gabelbrücke an und wenn ich stark angetreten bin und aus dem Sattel gegangen bin kam das "ich fall gleich vorne über Gefühl" auf. Das hatte ich beispielweise bei meinem KTM Tribute in L nicht so stark.
Das Oberrohr ist in der Tat auch kurz, aber das hätte mich weniger gestört da man ja ohnehin meinstens steht...  :Wink: 

Bezüglich meiner Fahrweise:
Bin 0815 Downhiller. Starte jetzt die 13te DH Saison an und hab heuer endgültig mit Rennen aufgehört und meine "wilden Jahre" sind vorbei. Jetzt solln sich die Yungsters die Köpfe bei den 24h Rennen und den Cup Rennen einschlagen...  :Wink: 
Erog ich will ein sattes, ruhiges Fahrwerk und da ich nicht mehr droppe, soll es auch nicht bockhart sein.

Das mit der Druckstufe und dem Bottom out ist mir natürlich klar. Bis jetzt hab ich meine letzten DHX 4 und 5 immer wie folgt eingestellt:
+ Druck im minimal möglichen Bereich
+ Vorspannung gleich 0
+ Lowspeed ein paar Clicks zugedreht gegen wippen und wegtauchen
+ Highspeed nur wenig zugedreht da es auf Kosten der Agilität und Sesibilität geht
+ Bottom Out ein wenig zugedreht um die Progression gegen Ende ein wenig zu steigern

Klar dass der Dämpfer dadurch härter wird. Meine Frage war dahingehend gemeint, in wie weit der Dämpfer dann härter wird. Ich will den Dämpfer natürlich nicht voll offen fahren. Die 400er war offen gefahren eher hart aber gerade ok. Frage ist, ob der Dämpfer nun mit ein wenig Druckstufe und Bottom out dann mit der 400er nicht doch zu hart wird und ich dann mit der 350er besser beraten bin...

Da du mir bei wenig Druckstufe jetzt zur 350er ratest und mit viel Druckstufe zur 300er, tendier ich doch stark zur 350er. 

Also kann ich die 400er getrost ausschließen? 

FETTES DANKE schon mal!!  :Smile: 
LG

----------


## muzzLe

also 400er würd ich persönlich vollkommen ausschließen ... schließlich hattest du mit den "minimal-einstellungen" ca. 1,5cm sag ... das sind 20% ... das ist deutlich zu wenig  :Smile: 

ich persönlich hab bisher überhaupt die erfahrung gemacht, dass sich eine weiche feder mit viel druckstufe, softer fährt, als eine härtere feder mit wenig druckstufe ... aus dem grund hab ich letzte saison mal von einer 350er auf eine 300er gewechselt  :Smile:  ... aber bei den von dir beschriebenen einstellungen würd ich eine 350er fahrn.

----------


## MEGA

@ muzzLe:

Fettes Danke für deine Hilfe! Ich bin 100% überzeugt und werd zur 350er greifen.  :Smile:

----------


## maxx

neiiiin was soll ich jetzt mit meiner 400er machen? :-)

----------


## MEGA

> neiiiin was soll ich jetzt mit meiner 400er machen? :-)


Hey Maxx!
Fettes Sorry!! Nimms nicht persönlich...  :Wink: 

Aber es is schon richtig, mit ein bisserl Druckstufe und ein wenig Bottom out wird mir die Feder einfach zu hart.... 

Danke trotzdem!!

----------


## ms.raceline

also hab heute noch mal mit alphabikes telefoniert ,und es soll mitte des Monats ein adapterset für den Rahmen kommen ,soll aber das gleiche sein was beimRahmenkit dabei liegt , soll eine art unterlegscheibe sein die auf das Steuerrohr kommt und damit etwas höher baut , soll aber auch nicht optimal sein , das beste wäre so alphabike wen man sich anstat des Semiintegrierten  Steuersatz einen normalen verbaut , der unten höher baut , wie z.b Acros baut unten 1,5 cm auf oder Kris King 1,8 cm

----------


## Mannie

So für alle die auf den Ldt Rahmen warten:
Der kommt wohl erst Ende März
God Damn it

----------


## dh-noob

also meinem Demo 8 I ins S soll in den nächsten 2 wochen kommen... so hieß es... aber das verschiebt sich immer wieder... daher kanns auch ende märz sein, die die ltd rahmen...   :Frown:

----------


## ms.raceline

also meins soll auf dem weg zum Händler sein. soll Ende der Woche eintreffen

----------


## Mannie

also von alpha bikes aus hieß es das der rahmen erst änder März kommt.

----------


## MEGA

Also meiner ist angeblich auch schon am weg zum Händler. Düfte sich also nur noch um Tage handeln...

Mal schaun - jetzt is mir eh noch zu kalt!  :Wink:

----------


## dh-noob

vorhin hieß es, dass es zum wochenende kommen soll... nach mehreren enttäuschungen glaube ich das mal nicht, sonst verzweifel ich hier noch...

PS: hier ists nicht so kalt... 10°, da könnte man stunden im wald verbringen (und ich hab auch noch semesterferien)

----------


## Mannie

find ich jetzt alles sehr spannend, da ich mal nicht glaube das die Ldt Rahmen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten ausgeliefert werden. schaun ma mal ich bekomm zwar so einen nicht hänge aber leider mit dran

----------


## dh-noob

die hiobsbotschaft... wieder eine woche warten...  :Frown:

----------


## Mannie

für den schwarz/grünen?

----------


## dh-noob

> für den schwarz/grünen?


nein, ich bekomme das demo 8 I komplettbike

----------


## Mannie

achso. naja specialized ist ja nicht für pünktlichkeit berühmt geworden^^ ich darf auch nen monat länger warten...

----------


## Bruchpilot

Wann habt ihr denn bestellt?

Ich hab mein 1er Demo schon seit 2 Monaten.

----------


## dh-noob

anfang des jahres.... andere shops haben das bike auch auf lager, nur mein shop, bei dem ich etwas support  :Wink:  bekomme, nicht ...

----------


## Bruchpilot

Naja Support oder Bike zu Haus man kann sichs ja aussuchen  :Wink:

----------


## dh-noob

> Naja Support oder Bike zu Haus man kann sichs ja aussuchen


der support ist eben ein nicht sehr kleiner geldbetrag und als student muss man da leider prioritäten setzen...  :Frown:

----------


## Bruchpilot

eh klar, außerdem is ja eh noch nicht die beste Zeit zum Biken (zumindest nicht in meinen Gefilden), der Sommer wird lang (für Studenten sowieso) und die Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude  :Wink:

----------


## Mannie

ne ich hänge indirekt an der Auslieferung von den Grün/Schwarzen Ldt Rahmen mit dran. Ich hab mir zwar so einen nicht bestellt aber jemand anderes wollte ein 8.1 mit dem grünen rahmen und ich find den gold/schwarzen so geil. Den Gold/schwarzen bekomme ich aber erst wenn der Grün/schwarze da ist und umgebaut wurde und somit hänge ich da leider mit dran...

----------


## Bruchpilot

Anbei noch ein Bild zum Versüßen der Wartezeit  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

verschiednfärbige felgen? ge-org   :Twisted:

----------


## Bruchpilot

Sparmaßnahmen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Außerdem is mir die Optik ziemlich wurscht, sonst hätt ich ja auch keine grünen Pedale drauf.
Wenn man fährt steht man ja sowieso drauf. Funktionieren muss des Ding!

----------


## Poison :)

hast eh recht! sehr feine teil, freu mich scho aufs fetzn heuer

----------


## dh-noob

Sooo... ich muss leider bye bye Demo sagen, bevor ich es bekommen habe! Da heute die Nachricht kam, dass Größe S beim Demo 8 I weltweit ausverkauft ist und nicht vor Ende April da ist, wurde es abbestellt. Dafür kommt jetzt was französisches  :Wink:

----------


## Sanchez

man könnte auch einfach den größten fehler seines lebens machen...

----------


## ms.raceline

also mein Rahmen sollte eigentlich schon da sein , wo ich die Woche mit dem Händler telefoniert habe waren die Rahmen schon unterwegs , habjetzt auch den neuen Steuersatz zu alphabikes geschickt das ich die 40er Fahren kann .
Mfg

----------


## Mannie

@mc raceline: du hast bei alphabikes den Ldt rahmen bestellt?

----------


## ms.raceline

jop die schwarz gelbe sonderedition.
Mfg

----------


## Mannie

spannend mir wurde von alphabikes gesagt das dieser Rahmen erst ende März kommt. Wie erwähnt hänge ich da indirekt mit dran und hatte deswegen kontakt mit einem Mechaniker von denen.

naja hoffen wir beide darauf das er bald da ist.

----------


## ms.raceline

Da bin ich jetzt auch mal gespannt, aber habe den verdacht dass deine Ausage zutreffen wird! Rufe nacher noch mal an ob der Steuersatz bei ihnen angekommen ist und frage im gleichen zuge mal ob der Rahmen schon geliefert wurde. Wenn sie meint das er noch nicht da ist glaube ich auch das er erst ende März kommt. Denke nämlich nicht das die Rahmen fast 2 Wochen unterwegs sind von den Staaten hier her,
schade bei uns im Breisgau ist schon die ganze letzte woche richtig Sahne Wetter 16/17 grad 
und kann es kaum noch erwarten die Trails zu rocken mit meinemneuen Geschoss :Big Grin:

----------


## MEGA

Also ich hab für meinen Limited Rahmen jetzt auch mitte März bekommen als Liefertermin. Nur irgendwie ist es jetzt mitte März und der Rahmen ist nicht in Sicht... Also ich befürchte auch, dass sich das noch weiter verschiebt... 

Tja wär doch ein Wunder gewesen, wenn alles mal rechtzeitig und zum angegebenen Liefertermin kommen würde, und das neu aufgebaute Bike in der kalkulierten Zeit fertig wird...  :Wink: 

Also weiter warten...

----------


## ms.raceline

Also hab grade mal angerufen und die Rahmen sind definitive unterwegs sollen die Woche noch eintreffen ,

----------


## Mannie

und ich komm erst in 2 Wochen dazu ihn abzuholen  :Frown:

----------


## Froschloeffel

> Also hab grade mal angerufen und die Rahmen sind definitive unterwegs sollen die Woche noch eintreffen ,


Schreib bitte falls du den rahmen bekommen solltest...
Ich hab die info, dass der rahmen erst ende märz eintrifft.
Allerdings hab ich ihn nicht bei alpha bikes bestellt.
Wie sieht das bei specialized aus? Werden die rahmen gleichzeitig vom Lager an alle Händler versendet, oder bekommen Läden mit relativ großen Bestellungen oder guten Kontakt die Lieferung früher?

----------


## ms.raceline

gehen so weit ich weiß alle gleichzeitig raus ,

----------


## ms.raceline

> und ich komm erst in 2 Wochen dazu ihn abzuholen


sag mal oder habe ich da was falsch in erinnerung , hast du nicht schon ein rot/weißes Demo 2011 ????
Mfg

----------


## Mannie

ne ich hab kein rot/weißes 2011er und ich bekomme auch keins ich bekomme den gold/schwarzen rahmen weil irgendwer die Ldt version in Verbindung mit den 8.1er Parts will. Da ich den 8.1er rahmen aber viel geiler finde als den rot/weißen und ich in billiger bekome, nehme ich viel lieber diesen rahmen. aber dafür muss der Ldt rahmen des anderen kommen damit sie umbaun können und ich den rahmen haben kann.
also keine angst das ich mir eine Sammlung mit den rädern aufbaue bleibt genug für euch da  :Big Grin:

----------


## ms.raceline

:Big Grin:  wäre ja nicht schlimm, aber hatte dan was falsch in erinnerung .
Mfg

----------


## Mannie

www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...demo-8-ii-2011
wtf stimmt das man maximal ne 185er scheibe hinten verbaun kann? ich glaub es hack wohl. muss ich mir auch noch ne neue bremsscheibe kaufen...

----------


## MEGA

> www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...demo-8-ii-2011
> wtf stimmt das man maximal ne 185er scheibe hinten verbaun kann? ich glaub es hack wohl. muss ich mir auch noch ne neue bremsscheibe kaufen...


Wie bitte!??!!? Das kann doch wohl nur ein schlechter Scherz sein?! KEINE 203er hinten möglich?? Das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht glauben...  :Frown:  

Kann irgendwer das bestätigen der schon ein Demo hat und eine 203er Scheibe probiert hat?

----------


## Mannie

also ich hab vorher beim händler vorbei geschaut und ich hab das gefühl wenn ich da ne 203er scheibe verbau klebt die am rahmen... so ein dreck! jetzt brauch ich für die saint ne neue Bremsscheibe und nen eventuell noch nen neuen adapter weil avid 185er scheiben verbaut und shimano nur 180er scheiben hat.... mein Leben will wohl nicht das ich den Rahmen fahre, ständig schmeißt sich das was in den weg...

----------


## MEGA

Hey Mannie das Gefühl kenne ich....  :Frown:  Nicht nur dass der Liefertermin immer und immer wieder verschoben wird, auch meine Teile kommen einfach nicht daher und hinten und vorne gibts lieferschwierigkeiten... Momentan kämpfe ich grad um eine 350er Feder zu bekommen. Scheinen auch alle vergriffen zu sein.  :Frown:  Tja aber was solls, Rahmen hab ich ja eh noch keinen... 

Gutes gelingen und viel glück dass wir unsere Demos doch noch fertig bekommen bevor der Sommer vorbei ist...  :Wink:  
Bremsscheibe und Adapter kauf ich jedenfalls erst, wenn die 203er wirklich am Hinterbau streift....

----------


## klamsi

Lests euch mal den Demo 8 Thread im ridemonkey forum durch. 
Glaube dort gelesen zu haben dass sich die 203mm Scheibe knapp ausgeht...angaben ohne Gewähr.

Zur not Schreibt dort auch hin und wieder ein Konstrukteur von Specialized (Boomslang oder so), der weiss bestimmt mehr.

----------


## Mannie

ich hau den mechaniker von alpha bikes an der fährt auch ein demo der wird das schon wissen. ist kein typ der sowas original lässt und scheint ein fox fan zu sein somit wird der da sicher was wissen.

@Mega: wir haben es schon schwer^^ erst gehen die Kurbeln für 83er mm Innenlager zu neige (bzw die günstigen), dann die liefertermine, dann die Bremsscheiben... irgendwie mag die welt demo fahrer nicht bzw demo fahrer die rahmen kaufen^^

----------


## xerox

Specialized vs 203mm Bremsscheibe. Ausgelegt wurde es wirklich für max.185mm, wie man hier (www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/artik...demo-8-ii-2011) nachlesen kann. Empfehle den Artikel jedem der sich das lange Warten wenigstens ein bisschen versüßen möchte. Die Fotos sind überhaupt Hammer, man will das Ding sofort kaufen  :Razz: 
Tja, noch bin ich mit meinem demo 7 zufrieden und freu mich jeden Tag aufs fahren. Bin schon gespannt auf eure ersten "unpackingmydemo11"-VIDEOS und natürlich auf die neuesten Fotos. 



> irgendwie mag die welt demo fahrer nicht bzw demo fahrer die rahmen kaufen^^


Die Welt LIEBT Demo-Fahrer ^^

----------


## Mannie

so Mechaniker von Alpha Bikes sagt das das ding auch mit 203 mm Scheiben gefahren werden kann, also doch keine nachkaufen  :Big Grin:  :Yay:

----------


## muzzLe

das einzig seltsame an dem rahmen ist dieser anschlag für die nabe im hinterbau ... sollte sicher eigentlich nur dafür sein, dass man das HR einfacher reingeben kann. allerdings passen dadurch viele naben anderer hersteller nicht rein ... bzw. muss man an ihnen bissl mit flex oder feile nachhelfen : D

----------


## ms.raceline

> so Mechaniker von Alpha Bikes sagt das das ding auch mit 203 mm Scheiben gefahren werden kann, also doch keine nachkaufen


ja genau er fährt auch das neue Demo mit ner Fox er hat mir auch gesagt welchen Steuersatz er fährt das die Fox nicht mehr am Unterrohr anstöst , hab mir gleich einen gekauft und nach München geschickt das sie mir ihn einpressen ,da ich ja auch ne 40 fahre. 

Mfg

----------


## ms.raceline

ach da fällt mir gerade ein ,muß mir nochnen Adapter für die Bremse vorne kaufen Fahre die Formula The one mit 203 er Scheibe habe jetzt aber die nur Adapter für die F40 in 200mm gesehen , passt der trotzdem .???
Mfg

----------


## .maraio.

203er scheibe passt ohne probleme!

----------


## ms.raceline

> 203er scheibe passt ohne probleme!

 bezogen auf den Adapter oder Scheibe hinten.Mfg

----------


## .maraio.

> bezogen auf den Adapter oder Scheibe hinten.
> Mfg


...scheibe hinten

----------


## muzzLe

für eine F40 braucht man meines wissens bei 203er scheiben einfach einen 160er adapter ... kannst eig auch einen avid adapter für formula nehmen ....... musste den formula adapter für meine avid hernehmen, weil bei der 203er ein 203er adapter dabei war .... und der war viiieeel zu groß

----------


## MEGA

Also kommt doch von mehreren Seiten Entwarnung!  :Smile:  Scheint dann die 203er doch kein Problem zu sein.... Puhhh   :Wink:  Wieder ein Problem abgehakt! Jetzt fehlt aber immer noch der Rahmen....  :Wink:

----------


## Razfaz

Juhu! Mein flo yellow ist da !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ms.raceline

heute ist er endlich gekommen , Geiles geschoss, habs soweit noch zusammengebaut also die 203 er Scheibe passt ohne Probleme , Morgen mach ich noch den ret und dann erst mal  ne schöne Probe Runde auf meinem Hometrail , Bilder kommen natürlich auch .
Mfg

----------


## MEGA

Uiuiui ihr macht mich fertig.... Meiner ist noch immer nicht da... Ich dreh bald durch....  :Wink: 

Danke für die Info wegen der 203er!  :Smile:  Geil dann bin ich echt beruhigt! Auf die 203er möcht ich auf keinen Fall verzichten müssen...  :Wink:

----------


## ms.raceline

so habe fertig ,mußmorgen noch die Satelstütze kürzen ,dan und ein bischen fein Justierung an Schaltung und Bremsen dan geht es morgen auf die erste Runde .
Leider ist die Kettenführung und die Titanfeder noch nicht da , gewicht momentan 16,4 Kg

----------


## noox

Ron Perkelino huldigt dem heiligen Demo: Demo, Lovemachine

----------


## san_andreas

Wie schauts bei euch mit den Rahmengrößen aus ?
Ich bin 1,86m und bin bisserl am Verzweifeln zwischen M und L. Speiseeis empfiehlt mir L, auf Ridemonkey sind genauso viele für M wie für L.
Probefahren konnte ich bisher nur das M und hatte das Gefühl, ich könnte etwas mehr Platz auf dem Bike brauchen. Doch L mit einem kürzeren Vorbau ?

----------


## klamsi

Ähnliche größe und fahr ein L mit 45mm Vorbau. 
Am Parkplatz wirkts immer noch zu glein aber wenns mal ordentlich bergab geht dann passts.

Schwankt aber natürlich auch nach persönlichen vorlieben.

----------


## MEGA

Also vorweg ich bin auch 186 und hab eindeutig das L genommen. Das M kommt mir viel zu gedrungen vor.

Wartet eigentlich jetzt noch einer von euch auf das Sam Hill Limited Demo?? Meines kommt und kommt einfach nicht daher und der LT wird von Woche zu Woche immer wieder verschoben... Ich verzweifel bald!!  :Frown:

----------


## ms.raceline

ist er immer noch nicht da ???
war letztes Wochenende in Bad Wildbad ,einfach nur geil.
aber so Liited ist der Rahmen dan doch nicht, hab mindestens 3 an diesem Tag gesehen.
Hat übrigens jemand eine lösung für die 40er imDemo gefunden???
habe mir doch einen anderen Steuersatz eingebaut, aber es funktioniert so auch nicht, die Anschlaggummis für die 40er sind schon nach einem Tag Bad Wildbad eingerissen und werden nicht mehr lange halten, zu allem überfluss sollen diese Gummis momentan nicht lieferbar sein bei Specialized .
Mfg

----------


## ms.raceline

Ach ja wollte noch was zur Feder sagen , habe mich jetzt doch laut aller ausagen für eine 400 feder entschieden anstatt wie empfohlen eine 350 , zumGlück kann ich nur sagen die 400 passt wirklich perfekt , der Hinterbau spricht verdamt gut an und schluckt wirklich alles weg eine 350 wäre viel zu weich gewesen . Mfg

Ps .falls noch jemand von den Anschlagsgummis von Specialized für die 40er hat und nicht braucht würde ich diese gerne kaufen .
einfach pn an mich

----------


## Mannie

Also meine normaler Gold/Schwarzer Rahmen ist nun auch schon knapp 2 Wochen bei mir, auch wenn ich wohl nie mehr zum fahren komme weil ständig irgendwas nicht geht (aktuell Öl auf den Belägen und hinten ein Speichennippel ausgerissen)

----------


## Sanchez

also mein demo hab ich scon seit ca. 4.5 monaten...  :Wink:

----------


## MEGA

@ MS.Raceline:
Wie schwer bist du denn wenn dir die 400er gut passt?

Und nein... der Rahmen ist immer noch nicht da....  :Frown:  Wenns so weitergeht dann geb ich die Hoffnung bald auf dass ich ihn noch bekomme und hol mir ein TR450....

----------


## ms.raceline

ohne Ausrüstung 76kg

----------


## san_andreas

@MEGA: ich hoffe, ich kann dich beruhigen....Mein (Münchener) Händler hat bei Speci nachgefragt und die Ltd-Rahmen in L kommen am 18.4. in Holland an und sollen dann ca. 10 Tage später beim Händler sein.

----------


## BuameisterBasti

> Hat übrigens jemand eine lösung für die 40er imDemo gefunden???
> habe mir doch einen anderen Steuersatz eingebaut, aber es funktioniert so auch nicht, die Anschlaggummis für die 40er sind schon nach einem Tag Bad Wildbad eingerissen und werden nicht mehr lange halten, zu allem überfluss sollen diese Gummis momentan nicht lieferbar sein bei Specialized .
> Mfg


Ich hab en Lösung.... 
und zwar: Ich hab nen Acros AH15 R Steuersatz unten und nen ai-25 oben. dazu habe ich einen 2mm hohen Distanzring zwischen Steuerrohr und Lagerschale unten mit eingepresst... somit komme ich unten auf eine Einbauhöhe von 16mm.
Dann habe ich mir die Anschlaggummis der ´10er 888 besorgt. Die sind deutlich dicker als die 40er Gummis und sitzen bombenfest, da sie eigentlich für 38er Standrohre sind....

Die untere Brücke der 40er hab ich dann noch etwas tiefer geklemmt um die Geo wieder anzupassen...

funzt perfekt  :Big Grin: 



habe ca. 7mm Luft bei vollem Lenkeinschlag:

----------


## ms.raceline

also ich habe auch den AH15R verbaut nur ohne den 2 mm Distanzring , wo hast du die Anschlaggummis für die 888 her , finde niemand wo diese schnelll ieferbar sind ?????
Mfg

----------


## BuameisterBasti

> also ich habe auch den AH15R verbaut nur ohne den 2 mm Distanzring , wo hast du die Anschlaggummis für die 888 her , finde niemand wo diese schnelll ieferbar sind ?????
> Mfg


Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch den Steuersatz ohne Distanzring... da wirds schon bissal eng.

Aber er hat die Fox Gummis noch zusäzlich über die 888 Gummis gestülpt.. ist nicht so schick, funtz aber super.

So einen Distanzring bekommst du bei Reset Racing... 23.- in schwarz eloxiert.

die Gummis gibts hier  :Way To Go: 
www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...x?ModelID=8033

Greetz  :Wink:

----------


## ms.raceline

ok super für die info ,dan werde ich gleich mal ne Bestellung tätigen. :Big Grin: 
mfg

----------


## BuameisterBasti

> ok super für die info ,dan werde ich gleich mal ne Bestellung tätigen.
> mfg


gerne  :Big Grin: 

ist sogar versandkostenfrei... aber bei mir war die Lieferung ca. 14 Tage unterwegs!!!!

----------


## ms.raceline

weis das die als bänger brauchen ,hab vor ner Woche auch paar  Sachen dort bestellt die immer noch nicht da sind .

PS. ich kann bei Reset Racing diesen Distansring nirgens finden, hast mir da reinzufällig einen Link????
Mfg

----------


## BuameisterBasti

> weis das die als bänger brauchen ,hab vor ner Woche auch paar  Sachen dort bestellt die immer noch nicht da sind .
> 
> PS. ich kann bei Reset Racing diesen Distansring nirgens finden, hast mir da reinzufällig einen Link????
> Mfg


Hab dir grad ne pm geschrieben  :Wink:

----------


## Reini

> ...
> So einen Distanzring bekommst du bei Reset Racing... 23.- in schwarz eloxiert.
> ....
> Greetz


23€ für einen Distanzring??? Ist der aus Gold?

----------


## BuameisterBasti

> 23€ für einen Distanzring??? Ist der aus Gold?


Normal nur 8.-
Aber der ist nach meinen Vorgaben gefertigt und den Großteil des Preises machts Eloxal aus!!!
Versand ist da auch schon dabei!!!

Dafür, dass es keine Beule im Rahmen gibt ists verdammt günstig  :Wink:

----------


## Reini

> Normal nur 8.-
> Aber der ist nach meinen Vorgaben gefertigt und den Großteil des Preises machts Eloxal aus!!!
> Versand ist da auch schon dabei!!!
> 
> Dafür, dass es keine Beule im Rahmen gibt ists verdammt günstig


Ah, extra anfertigung ist nachtürlich etwas anderes. Entschuldige meine Aufregung  :Smile:

----------


## BuameisterBasti

> Ah, extra anfertigung ist nachtürlich etwas anderes. Entschuldige meine Aufregung


easy  :Wink: 

kannst ja nicht wissen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MEGA

ENDLICH!!! MEIN DEMO RAHMEN IST DAAAAAAA!!!  :Smile: 

Gestern gleich zum aufbauen begonnen, aber leider sind schon die ersten Fragezeichen aufgetaucht...

Ich verwende eine Descendant mit dem originalen GPX Innenlager und eine MRP G2 SL mit einem 38er Kettenblatt. 
Das 38er Blatt kann ich schon mal verwerfen. An der inneren Position streift es an der Kettenstrebe und an der äußeren Position komm ich mit der Kettenführung nie und nimmer weit genug raus um zum Kettenblatt zu kommen. Ergo ein 36er muss her. 

Nun aber zur eigentlichen Frage:
Die PF30 auf BSA Adapter stecken drinnen. Innenlager hab ich eingeschraubt LINKS UND RECHTS 1 Spacerscheiberl zwischen Lager und Adapter. Schiebe ich jetzt die Kurbel ins Lager, komm ich gar nicht soweit, dass ich mit dem rechten Kurbelarm bis zum Lager komme, denn ich stehe mit dem Absatz auf der Achse (den bei der Verzahnung) schon am linken Lager innen an. Somit ist da ein Spalt zwischen rechter Lagerdichtscheibe und dem Kurbelarm von ca. 2-3mm. Gehört das so bei der Descendant? Ist das bei der nicht so wie bei den Shimanos dass die Kurbelarme auf den Lagerdichtscheiben aufliegen? Wär ja irgendwie logisch und eigentlich auch besser weils so dann nur ein Loslager (das Rechte) und ein Festlager (das linke) geben würde. => somit kein verspannen des Lagers mehr möglich wie bei Shimano. Beim Linken dann die Kunststoffscheiben rein und den gewellten Ring rein (so dass er gerade nicht vollständig platt gedrückt ist) und fertig!?

Bitte um Info wie das bei euren Demos mit Descendants ausschaut und ob das 36er Blatt dann auch wirklich ohne troubles passt!

DANKE!!!
LG MEGA

----------


## san_andreas

Hast du keine Anleitung zur Descendant dazu bekommen ?36er Blatt sollte auf jeden Fall gehen, ist ja beim Serienbike auch montiert.

----------


## MEGA

klar hab ich das. In der Anleitung steht auch dass links und rechts ein Spacer rein muss. Aber von dem Spalt steht nix!! Und abgebildet ist er auch nirgens. Also anscheinend ist der Spalt ja dann ok - alles ist ja nach Anleitung montiert!?

Denk ich auch - hast recht. 36er ist schon bestellt!

----------


## san_andreas

Also am Komplettbike DEMO I habe ich keinen Spalt gesehen ?!  Da ist ja genau die Kombi Adapter plus Descendant montiert.Vielleicht kann dir ja einer mit einem 8 Ier ein Foto machen ?

----------


## ms.raceline

Also ich habe bei meiner Descendant nur Antriebsseitig den Spacer verbaut , dan diesen Gewellten Ring auf die Achse und durchs Lager Festgezogen und kein Spallt fahre auch mit 36er Blatt passt 1 A ,Kettenführung fahre ich die Shaman , hatte zwar auch die G2 SL hab sie dan aber aus Gewichtsgründen nicht am 8 verbaut sondern an mein FR Bike , die Kettenführung mußte ich mit 3 Unterlegscheiben pro Schraube unterlegen das sie soweit raus kamm das die Flucht gepasst hat.
Mfg

----------


## MEGA

Danke! Genau so hab ich das jetzt auch gemacht. Die Spacer und den Federring bei der Antriebsseite rein. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wofür das gut sein soll, aber gut ich hab sie verbaut...  :Wink: 

Passt! 36er Blatt ist schon bestellt und unter der G2 SL hab ich jetzt auch 3 Beilagscheiben drinnen! Jetzt muss nur noch das 36er Blatt kommen und dann is es endlich fertig!  :Smile:  

LG

----------


## san_andreas

Hier noch was zum Descendant Problem von mtb-news.de:




> Ich hatte bei der Montage gestern auch das Problem, dass die Kurbel auf der Non-Drive-Side selbst bei max. angezogener Kurbelschraube Spiel hatte. Erst nachdem ich eine dicke Packung Fett auf die Achse geschmiert hatte, so dass es beim anziehen schon zwischen Lager und Achse hervorquoll, war das Spiel verschwunden. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange das nun hält und ob das Spiel in der Passung mangels Fett wieder auftritt. Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust da alle Nase lange nachfetten zu müssen. Sollte das der Fall sein geht die Kurbel kehrtwendend wieder zurück.





> Habe vorhin mit einem netten Techniker von SRAM Deutschland telefoniert. Lt. seiner Aussage sollten die als max. angegebenen 54Nm auf jeden Fall angezogen werden. Auf Grund von alten, nicht gewarteten oder falsch geeichten Drehmomentschlüsseln kann es mitunter vorkommen das die 54Nm bei weitem nicht erreicht werden. Er empfahl mir daher die Kurbelarme nochmal zu demontieren, normal zu fettten und dann mit 60Nm anzuziehen.
> Gesagt, getan - kein Spiel mehr bei normaler Fettmenge!

----------


## baxstar

ist denn hier schon jmd vom van rc auf einen anderen dämpfer umgestiegen und kann berichten was es gebracht hat? hab das gefühl der van wabbelt durch wie sonst was (trotz fast komplett zugedrehter LS druckstufe) und raubt einem zusätzlich nur geschwindigkeit bei kleinen schlägen... dachte an einen wechsel aufn vivid, weil ich ka lust hab 600 eus für nen dämpfer auszugeben... oder was is eigentlich vom roco zu halten? oder den van tunen lassen?

----------


## hawaiiron77

hab gestern meinen neuen demo rahmen geholt  :Wink: 

meine descendant 36/165 kurbel kommt am montag, hoff ich.

hab dazu eine frage: kann mir wer eine kurze beschreibung zusammen stellen zwecks montage.? 

weil der typ beim mountainbiker meinte das ich die lagerschalen in die adapter schrauben muss und dann alles zusammen einpressen.?!

die eine lagerschale hat eine flanke die andere nicht und eine große metall scheibe ist auch dabei. hab keine lust da öfters ein und aus pressen zu müssen. 

kleine frage noch dazu kann mir wer eine dämpfer titanfeder noch dazu empfehlen.?

danke vorerstmal

----------


## mantra

Mit wieviel SAG am Hinterbau habt ihr denn so die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?

----------


## ms.raceline

Weiß das daß Thema schon älter ist aber wollte jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen .
Beim 2011 Demo war ja die Kombo mit der Fox 40 nicht so einfach zu verbauen .
wie sieht das mit dem 2013 Demo aus hat sich da was geändert oder gibt es was neues damit die Fox 40 besser verbaut werden kann ???
Will die Boxxer WC jetzt nämlich rausschmeisen und mir wieder eine 40er holen ...

----------


## MEGA

Die Hauptrahmen waren von 2011-2014 baugleich. Also das Problem besteht nach wie vor. Leichte Abhilfe bringen die speziellen Specialized Puffer für die 40er. Aber nur leichte Abhilfe, weil wirklich gut sind die auch nicht. 

Ich würde einen Bogen um die Kombi Demo/Fox 40 machen und eine andere Gabel nehmen.

----------


## ms.raceline

Hab die neue 40 schon gekauft .. aber beim vorherigen demo hats auch funktioniert.  Allerdings sind die dämpfer für die fox speziell fürs demo kacke und schnell kaputt.

----------


## ms.raceline

Ich werde die ganze Sache jetzt einfach so machen das ich mir eine untere Gabelbrücke fertigen werde die kompatiebel mit dem Demo ist , das ist die beste und sauberste lösung .
Da ich beruflich Rennsportteile für Autos fertige ist dies kein problem für mich ..
werde die Brücke aus hochfestem 7075 Alu fertigen und eloxieren ...
wenn noch jemand Interesse hat kann er sich ja melden ..
Mfg

----------


## MEGA

> Ich werde die ganze Sache jetzt einfach so machen das ich mir eine untere Gabelbrücke fertigen werde die kompatiebel mit dem Demo ist , das ist die beste und sauberste lösung .
> Da ich beruflich Rennsportteile für Autos fertige ist dies kein problem für mich ..
> werde die Brücke aus hochfestem 7075 Alu fertigen und eloxieren ...
> wenn noch jemand Interesse hat kann er sich ja melden ..
> Mfg


Sehr cool - das ist eine standesgemäße Lösung!  :Smile:  Das alles mit den grindigen Gummis die nicht wirklich funktionieren ist alles Mist.

----------


## ms.raceline

Das finde ich auch , meine neue Fox 40 müsste die Woche noch kommen und eine Boxxer WC hab ich ja in meinem neuen Demo .Werde mir eine untere Brücke in der form von der Boxxer für die 40er fertigen .
Halte euch auf dem Laufenden und natürlich gibs es auch Bilder .
Bei meinem vorherigen Demo von 2011 waren die rotz Anschlaggummis nach einem Tag Bikepark hinüber ..

----------


## FLo33

Coole Sache. Und ja, bitte Bilder zeigen wenn es so weit ist!

----------

